# Nice to see it getting cold again



## billski (Apr 6, 2012)

Chance of rain/snow Saturday night 4/7 into Sunday down here.  Lows remaining in the 30's.  Waterbury VT looking at chance of snow Sunday night into Tuesday.  Ditto for Rangeley Maine.

Guess I'd better get my skis waxed.  :lol:

Happy Easter Day (snowstorm?)  8)


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 6, 2012)

"oh the humanity"


----------



## legalskier (Apr 8, 2012)

*Mild winter = hot summer?*

68 for NYC today.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 8, 2012)

Meh. Adding insult to injury, we get an early melt out and poor spring skiing for the first two weekends of April. Further adding insult to injury, it has been too darn cold and windy for spring activities (at least by my tolerance, if it is too cold for shorts, I'm not riding). Unless we are getting a full on storm that will reopen terrain and areas, Ma Nature can suck it.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 8, 2012)

legalskier said:


> 68 for NYC today.


Low 40s and below freezing wind chill here.... I'd gladly take 68.


----------



## Tooth (Apr 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Meh. Adding insult to injury, we get an early melt out and poor spring skiing for the first two weekends of April. Further adding insult to injury, it has been too darn cold and windy for spring activities (at least by my tolerance, if it is too cold for shorts, I'm not riding). Unless we are getting a full on storm that will reopen terrain and areas, Ma Nature can suck it.



Well put.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2012)

We've been using the woodstove the last few weekends in VT.


----------



## John W (Apr 9, 2012)

Killington posted Snow on Facebook!!!  WTF!


----------

